# 25 things for Your Man



## simone (Jan 17, 2012)

I have a loving boyfriend for over 5 years, we never had any other problems in relationship except at one point our sex life was dropped soo low that i disliked everything aobut it. So i decided to act and 6 months ago found this on internet. I didnt belive it at start and it took alot of courage, alot of effort and few shameful moments, but now it has turned my sexlife for 180degrees and i love completeley everything in it. It feel like this small text finally has made me a real woman i feel now much more confident and i get huge excitment every time we make love. Feel free to comment this and discuss the tips.

25 Things You Can Do to Completely Satisfy Your Man in Bed and to spice your sex life.

If you want to make sure that your man is fully satisfied in bed every time, there are certain things that you must do. You just can't lay down in bed spread your legs and expect him to jump for joy. Great lovemaking does not automatically happen, you must do these things you want your man to be fully satisfied in bed:

1. Open yourself both physically and mentally so that both of you can better achieve an orgasm. Some women think that it is just good enough to simply be naked in bed and great sex will happen. Not so. You have to be open physically and mentally by giving into the physical pleasure you feel, and making sure your mind is engaged in the pleasure as well.

2. When you are giving your man a blow job do not make it seem like you are doing him a favor. Give him a blow job the way you would want him to do the same to you. Your attention to detail and your enthusiasm will come through in the act. If he feels you genuinely want to pleasure him, he will respond to you with the biggest orgasm.

3. Find out what his fantasy is and let him indulged in it -- as long as it is something that you are comfortable with, and will not end up ruining your relationship.

4. Incorporated sex toys into your lovemaking. Find out what he enjoys and let him have it. Sometimes it may end up being something that you will derive a lot of pleasure from.

5. Put on your sexiest lingerie and do a strip tease for him. Make sure you have lit up some scented candles, and put on some soft music. As you dance for him, touch him in his sweet spots and be sure to tease him a little. Do not let him touch you even if he wants to, until you are completely nude.

6. Ask him if he would like to watch you masturbate and then give him a show that he must watch through to the end as if he were looking at you through a peep show window. The tension and excitement will most likely drive both of you into a frenzy that only a good orgasm will quench.

7. Surprise him by initiating sex. Most of the time men initiate sex even to the point that they feel that it has turned into one of their chores. It is a turn on when you initiate sex.

8. Turn him on by letting him know what you enjoy in bed. If you get the most pleasure when he penetrates you from the back, vocalize it during lovemaking. Men feel good about making love to you when you let them know that they are hitting your sweet spot.

9. Offer yourself to him blindfolded. Often this willingness to surrender and to trust him completely can heighten his sexual experience.

10. Do not be afraid to explore each other' s bodies before, during, and after sex. As you well know, men are visual beings and are turned on when you let them see all of you -- with the lights on.

11. Dont bee afraid to get kinky even if you are okay with everything as it is, that doesent mean your partner thinks the same.

12. Dont bee shy to try to play some roleplay games where you are the naughty french maid, teacher, a care taking nurse or the evil gynecologist, many couples avoid such things because it sounds childish, but the truth is, it gives an extra taste and a story for your mind to bee busy with, wich gives an extra relaxation and aousal for your mind and body.

13. Try both dominant and submissive roles even if you think you could not like it. There is allways one person who is more dominant and other more submissive in relationship, turning this position arround in bedroom could discover a whole new universe for both of you.

14. Try having sex and achieve orgasm in completley different way where you dont doo anything you have ever done before.

15. Try to achieve orgasm for both of you removing clothes as little as possible, if you can doo it without removing underwear or slipping hands beneath it, then you can consider yourself successeful.

16. Turn some of the usual everyday object in a sex toy, even such thing as a simple chair can add a different taste. Ask your partner to standup, give him blow job and sit on chair slowly moving around your hips and you will see that the view gives an extra excitment for your partner. Afterwards you can ask him to switch roles and tell him to doo the same.

17. Have sex in full bathtub, your partner wont bee able to penetrate you fast and slow movements sometimes can bring you both to much stronger orgasm than fastones.

18. Try to avoid the things that pump out your energy out too fast during sex, if you move around too much and get exhausted too fast, ask your partner to help and move more so you can minimize your own movement. If your partner is not able to achieve orgasm while penetration or while you preform blow job, then ask him to help and masturbate himself till orgasm is achieved, in meanwhile you can play with his testicles, preform full body massage or make a little show for some exciting view. Lay him back, sit on his chest and slowly spread your legs right before his eyes. Even in the most expirienced couples woman mostly allow their partner to masturbate at the end, because for a woman it requires quite a skill and strenght to get the right pressure, but men can feel exactly what is needed. Usually for erect and aroused penis it takes 20 seconds till 1 minute of masturbation for men to achieve orgasm, as for woman it can take tens of minutes. After all you both should enjoy the process and you cant doo it if it brings you to exhaustion every time.

19. Bee open minded and positive about everything and dont bee afraid to talk or expirience new things. The woman who are able to doo that are allways on top of every mans list. If you have shy or unexpirienced partner dont seperate his expirience from yours, you should look on it as one unit where you both expirience and learn things together. Dont feel uncomfortable to teach your partner anything or to give some tips how to please you or himself. Many couples find it even very arousing.

20. When it comes to your partners orgasm it is very impotant to know that you sohuld show respect fo you partnes semen even if you dislike it. Males orgasm actually is very psychological and intimate process during which the male gives to you the best that his body has to offer, so every males worst nightmare is a women who is not willing to accept this gesture and tries to get it off herself as quickly as possible. You dont have to swallow it or to doo anything that you dont want to, but atleast showing your partner that you cant wait for him to climax is a good idea. Most men like to cum in womens mouth, but even if you dislike it, you can allways allow him to cum on your face, breast, hips or even to collect it in small cup and play with it afterwards.

21. If you doo like the taste of your partners semen and if you are a bit kinky then it can open up a new era in your sex life. its important for you to know that if your partner likes to preform oral sex on you, then its even very possible that he could enjoy the taste of his own semen and it has nothing to doo with his sexual orientation. Although many straight men deny it or are too shy to admit it, the research shows that 77 procent of the straight man have had taste of their semen and 53 procent have sexual fantasies about it, however it requires a great sexual trust between you both to step on this level, but when you doo it gives you alot of new options. You can ask your partner to cum inside your mouth and then without swallowing it give him a long kiss during which you slowly give him back all his semen, or you can let him cum inside you and then ask him to preform oral sex, many woman who have tried this say that it has been the most powerful sexual expirience that they have ever expirienced. You can ilvolve this taboo almost in any sexual play if you want to.

22. Its not a bad idea to add some food elements in your sex life. An ice cube or melting chocholate can bring up realy different feelings and expiriences.

23. For most advanced couples i can reccommend to explore mans second heart(the prostate) it can bee located between the anal opening and testicles, slowly exploring this spot and massaging it with slow upgoing motions will give very strong sensations to your partner and slightly incrase the orgasm strenght, however most intense screaming male orgasms can bee achieved only by preforming direct prostate massage from inside the rectum with finger or vibrator. Most couples are affaid of it, because they think it is only for "gays", but the truth is that it is just one of mans body hotspots simillar to womens g-spot. If men preform g-spot simulation, that does not make woman lesbian.

24. You can try to have sex on extreme spots in your home and in extreme positions, for example, put your partner in position on the edge of the bed so that he can fall off any moment and let him penetrate you or tie yourself together with single srtip to minimize movement. Free your fantasy.

25. Remember that none of you should ever doo anything that you dont want to, but that does not mean you can't talk about it. Open mind, trust, honesty and respect for your partner are the keys for healthy sex life and happinness in your relationship. If your partner comes up with a new idea that you dislike, dont dump it right away, let it stick around, think aobut it some time.


----------



## alphapuppy (Jan 17, 2012)

Good advice, of course it's not one-size-fits-all but that is a really good list. <3


----------



## Alittlefunnnn (Jan 11, 2012)

I think this is the best thing I ever read. lol


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Alittlefunnnn said:


> I think this is the best thing I ever read. lol


don't hold your breath about women think that.:rofl:


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

simone said:


> I have a loving boyfriend for over 5 years, we never had any other problems in relationship except at one point our sex life was dropped soo low that i disliked everything aobut it. So i decided to act and 6 months ago found this on internet. I didnt belive it at start and it took alot of courage, alot of effort and few shameful moments, but now it has turned my sexlife for 180degrees and i love completeley everything in it. It feel like this small text finally has made me a real woman i feel now much more confident and i get huge excitment every time we make love. Feel free to comment this and discuss the tips.
> 
> 25 Things You Can Do to Completely Satisfy Your Man in Bed and to spice your sex life.
> 
> ...



I think maybe this is a 'he' pretending to be 'she'. 

Where, exactly - did you find this? Do you have a reference for it? 

Or this: "the research shows that 77 procent of the straight man have had taste of their semen and 53 procent have sexual fantasies about it" - really? what 'research'? I would love to see it.

Seems to all 'bee' rather juvinile, to me.  But thats just me.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

anotherguy said:


> I think maybe this is a 'he' pretending to be 'she'.
> 
> Where, exactly - did you find this? Do you have a reference for it?
> 
> ...


Definitely written by a girl. You can tell when they mention scented candles and soft music. Ummm no guy cares about this. Please correct me if you are a male and think scented candles and soft music turns you on.

Don't misunderstand me that I don't enjoy mood lighting or music during sex...


----------



## simone (Jan 17, 2012)

I dont remember was it posted by male or female, but since im mostly on woman forums then i asume it was a woman. Offcourse there were several things that i disliked at this post at start, but that really doesent matter, because this post helped me to bee more open minded, look at many things from different perspective and after all it helped me and my boyfriend to get in right mod.


----------



## bellamaxjoy (Oct 27, 2011)

Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## alphapuppy (Jan 17, 2012)

Does it matter if it's real or falsified or if it's from a woman or a man? I think the point is that it's a list of helpful advice to discuss. I think it's strange that people are hung up on this stuff?


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

COguy said:


> *Definitely written by a girl. You can tell when they mention scented candles and soft music. Ummm no guy cares about this. Please correct me if you are a male and think scented candles and soft music turns you on.*Don't misunderstand me that I don't enjoy mood lighting or music during sex...


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Oh so Cosmo...!


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

CandieGirl said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Oh so Cosmo...!


Yeah, as humorous as the Maxim articles that talk about how to "really" please a woman. By enlarging your penis and giving it to her rough doggy-style. All women like that right?

If you can't think of ways to please a man, you're thinking too hard. Here is what we like:

1. Sex
2. Food
3. Sex with Food


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

simone said:


> So i decided to act.


I think this point here is more important than any of the other 25 things. 

Being willing to do something about your love life and following up on it and actually DOING is the key. Good for you!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Enchantment said:


> I think this point here is more important than any of the other 25 things.
> 
> Being willing to do something about your love life and following up on it and actually DOING is the key. Good for you!


:iagree:


----------



## lonesomegra (Dec 11, 2011)

I will admit to sampling my own cum to encourage wife that it was okay but this act only disgusts her more. Mind you taste was average and does vary with foods eaten. I find my precum delicious and could secretly eat it all day. I don't believe I'm Gay - this is a kink and since I'm married I don't envisage ever finding out about this orientation.


----------



## jezza (Jan 12, 2011)

If I showed this to my wife, it would only convince her even more that I am a sex maniac and should be locked up!

I wonder how many other married men would get teh same response?!!

But I take my hat off to Simone for realiseing there was a problem and having the courage to address it. Well done!


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

jezza said:


> If I showed this to my wife, it would only convince her even more that I am a sex maniac and should be locked up!
> 
> I wonder how many other married men would get teh same response?!!


An interesting question! I know of a couple of blokes who are in that boat with you.



> But I take my hat off to Simone for realiseing there was a problem and having the courage to address it. Well done!


That's the thing isn't it: to _your_ wife, it _isn't_ a problem... To her, you thinking lists like this are a good thing _IS_ the problem.


----------



## Zhopa (Jan 18, 2012)

That's right... we're there for them.

The writer assumes that the desire to please is mutual. It is not; we men only deceive ourselves that it might be so, and spend many years working hard on marriages and putting the children through college... always hoping... 

Then they raise the bar.



jezza said:


> If I showed this to my wife, it would only convince her even more that I am a sex maniac and should be locked up!


----------



## simone (Jan 17, 2012)

well, if you are in lowest point on your sex life, there are only 3 options for you. Leave everything as it is, but since im still pretty young and not having pleasure in bed is not the thing that i rily want, so it was not for me. Second break up relationshim, since we dont argue in every day life and love each other very much, that was not an option aswell. Then it leaves only the option of doing something to improve it. It was relativeley simple for me, but i asume for those couples who have problems and arguments in every day life about every little thing this could bee a bit difficult.


----------



## uphillbattle (Aug 17, 2011)

simone said:


> well, if you are in lowest point on your sex life, there are only 3 options for you. Leave everything as it is, but since im still pretty young and not having pleasure in bed is not the thing that i rily want, so it was not for me. Second break up relationshim, since we dont argue in every day life and love each other very much, that was not an option aswell. Then it leaves only the option of doing something to improve it. It was relativeley simple for me, but i asume for those couples who have problems and arguments in every day life about every little thing this could bee a bit difficult.


Most men who are in a lull in their sex life wouldn't have a lull if their wife cared enough. If she doesn't think it's a problem then she won't try a single thing on that list.


----------



## simone (Jan 17, 2012)

uphillbattle said:


> Most men who are in a lull in their sex life wouldn't have a lull if their wife cared enough. If she doesn't think it's a problem then she won't try a single thing on that list.


then you should talk about it in a positive way. Ask her opinion, figure on how to move on together. It could bring up a question if shes willing to move on though, if she isnt, then you will need to consider ending relationship, sounds harsh, but is it really worth to continiue to torture each other for years with nothing happening? Live your life, because you have only one.

Offcourse this list is only one side of it. It wont happen that way you show it to her and the magic will happen, no, you will need to offer alot of things in return ask, compromize and so on.. I asked alot, way too alot, but slowly compromizing, reallizing that we cant get everything up in a second. It takes time and effort.


----------

